# need to catch some pomps!!!



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

i'm goin fishing tommorow wanted to know where to catch some pompano...any kind of info will do...thanks...


----------



## blackwater (Apr 14, 2008)

Dress warmly and try Joe Patti's.


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL good one


----------

